# Someone Just Needs to Shoot George Lucas



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a Star Wars nerd. Have been for most of my life.

That's why I know who Jango Fett is. Others may remember him as the bounty hunter in Attack of the Clones. He's also the father of Boba Fett who was in the Original Trilogy and went on to be a huge badass in the book sand assorted stuff.

Well, Jango Fett got his own backstory. In the comic "Open Seasons" and the video game Star Wars Bounty Hunter, we learn that Jango is a Mandalorian. If you've played Knights of the Old Republic or read some of the comics, you know Mandos are the badass normals of the SW Galaxy.

Well guess what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? George Lucas said no. 

This is from a featurette included in the second season of The Clone Wars DVD. It's called "Creating Mandalore" and the person speaking is the supervising director of CW.



> PART 1
> 
> "Now, all the history of Mandalore that you knew prior to the Clone Wars - it does exist. It absolutely exists. Were they a mercenary people? Yes, they absolutely are. Did they fight against the Jedi? Yes, they absolutely did. Is there a big battle where there is a cataclysm between them and the Jedi? Yes. Have we pushed that idea - that the cataclysm was so great, that the surface of Mandalore was laid to waste? Absolutely, we did. Because, to George, the Mandalorians - above all, dating back to ESB - are Supercommandos. They're a race of people that were a military. They can't be so vagabond as they appeared in the EU. They can't be this group of people that are vastly different in paint job and paint scheme because - if you do that, they look too much, immediately, like a bunch of Boba Fetts. It robbed Boba Fett of his uniqueness. We needed a military. We needed an army. They have a very uniform look. They are trying to bring back the ancient Mandalorian ways of being the Supercommando and regain dominion for their mythology, their stories - which is what you could call - is what the EU is. That they are a warrior race and eventually mercenaries."
> 
> ...



Thanks to Lucas, they have just eliminated every bit of Jango's, and Boba's, backstory. All that effort by competent writers is wiped clean by the hand of the biggest hack in Hollywood.

I am seriously pissed off right now.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2011)

The guy hasn't had a good idea for a long time.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 8, 2011)

I see george is taking tips from Kubo huh, troll your own fans.

Never was a big fan of the Fetts anyway.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Those really weren't the droids that stormtrooper was looking for.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

What else could you expect from Lucas?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The guy hasn't had a good idea for a long time.



does someone who wrote one of the most memorable movies in american history need _another_ good idea?

leave Lucus alone


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about but it's always funny to see George Lucas's picture. Man looks like a goblin.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> does someone who wrote one of the most memorable movies in american history need _another_ good idea?
> 
> leave Lucus alone



No. But he tries, and fails, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

When is he re-re-re releasing Star Wars again? It's been a few years, must need an update to beat that dead horse.

He should have been shot when he added Hayden Christensen to the end of Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2011)

You people wanting to harm real people over works of fiction are being a tad crazy.

Besides everyone knows anything Star Wars outside the original 3 movies is bullshit


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

There are certain times when a fandom should disregard the "word of god".

This is one of those times.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL WUT???


----------



## TSC (Apr 9, 2011)

Lucas seems to never let go of his star wars franchise and move on to make different movies. so only thing he does now is re re re edit star wars to the millionth time. not surprise by this news.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2011)

UUUUUGH FUCK THIS GUY



Hey remember when one day he was just like, 'You know what?  No more Wookiee jedi in the expanded universe, for no good reason other than I said so."?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2011)

Shame since a lot of the world building on Mandalore was cool


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol Lucas.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

TSC said:


> Lucas seems to never let go of his star wars franchise and move on to make different movies. so only thing he does now is re re re edit star wars to the millionth time. not surprise by this news.



Not trying to justify his actions, but you know what they say.

"Art is never finished. Only abandoned".


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2011)

^Yeah but.. Lucas should _reeeeeeeally_ consider handing over the reins at this point.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You people wanting to harm real people over works of fiction are being a tad crazy.
> 
> Besides everyone knows anything Star Wars outside the original 3 movies is bullshit



Clone Wars. Genndy Tartakovsky.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 9, 2011)

Lucas is a complete and utter joke at this point. He honestly should just let go of the reins or hand them over to someone more competent. Personally I don't care much for the Mandalorians or Bobba or Jango (I blame Karen Traviss) but changing decades of established history is just dumb.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Besides everyone knows anything Star Wars outside the original 3 movies is bullshit



You have a problem with Tartakovsky's Clone Wars animated series? Stover's fantastic Revenge of the Sith novelization? The novels and comics for the most part are great and expand on the classic trilogy's origins, its pretty ridiculous to say the OT is the only thing excellent about the franchise. 

Or maybe your just being sarcastic, I can't really tell with that zaru emote.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm a Star Wars nerd. Have been for most of my life.
> 
> That's why I know who Jango Fett is. Others may remember him as the bounty hunter in Attack of the Clones. He's also the father of Boba Fett who was in the Original Trilogy and went on to be a huge badass in the book sand assorted stuff.
> 
> Well, Jango Fett got his own backstory. In the comic "Open Seasons" and the video game Star Wars Bounty Hunter, we learn that Jango is a Mandalorian. If you've played Knights of the Old Republic or read some of the comics, you know Mandos are the badass normals of the SW Galaxy.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Well guess what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> George Lucas said no. *


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

he created the world i guess he can do what he wants. outside the original trilogy. the others have sucked and i don't care for the books.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> he created the world i guess he can do what he wants.



In b4 Kishimoto decides _Naruto_ needs more heterosexual characters.

You heard me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2011)

I enjoyed the new films for the ACTION.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 9, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark said:


> In b4 Kishimoto decides _Naruto_ needs more heterosexual characters.
> 
> You heard me.



what does that have to do with george lucas. i think this forum has the most homophobic people anywhere. who cares about either way


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2011)

> i think this forum has the most homophobic people anywhere.


ahaahahahahahahaha

oh god, you need to get out more


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> i think this forum has the most homophobic people anywhere



You've obviously never been on Religious forums then.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2011)

George you so crazy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Leave it to George Lucas to undermine the EU.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 10, 2011)

I grew up watching Star Wars. I still love the original trilogy even if the ride starts getting a bit rickety when it reaches Jedi...I had no idea what the OP was talking about, and you know what, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> You have a problem with Tartakovsky's Clone Wars animated series? Stover's fantastic Revenge of the Sith novelization? The novels and comics for the most part are great and expand on the classic trilogy's origins, its pretty ridiculous to say the OT is the only thing excellent about the franchise.
> 
> Or maybe your just being sarcastic, I can't really tell with that zaru emote.



I don't give 2 fucks about the Greater Star Wars Universe. They are great Fantasy movies set in the future. They work better when everything isn't so fully explained. I just have never latched onto any of the characters outside the first 3 movies.

My enjoyment of Star Wars ends at the destruction of the Second Death Star.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 10, 2011)

Star Wars 

I apologize in advance, I just don't get it and I especially don't get why people get upset over shit like this.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Lucas is mentally ill, it's amazing how much he just rapes Starwars, over and over again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

George Lucas is basically a modern day Howard Hughes.  I have no doubts whatsoever that he is delusional and possible suffers from some sort of undiagnosed mental illness.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

you know, people that got famous by being a one trick pony, at least got famous by doing that trick once...


----------



## Spigy (Apr 13, 2011)

It's been 30 years now. Star Wars needs to be enjoyed for what it is. Star Wars.


True, my EU knowledge is next to nothing as I only started reading books in recent years (but I only follow the "main" story line, so no BH and X-wings for me).

I like the Clone Wars series, because it brings the feel of the universe and nothing else matters to me. I also watched the prequels many times for the exact same reason. The first trilogy made me love the Star Wars universe, anything after that is just an extra dose of lightsabers..and I am okay with that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2011)

Well i gotta say something really quick to clear this up.

1. I took that transcript from another forum where it was first posted. It was there that I heard Jango Fett was not a Mandalorian as the original poster interpreted the text to mean that. I shared his interpretation.

2. Sadly, it seems we may have  jumped the gun. I posted the same stuff elsewhere and another poster offered us a different explanation.


It wasn't that Jango's backstory was retconned out of existence. It's just that his lack of a backstory in AOTC inspired the writers of The Clone Wars to make a Mandalorian faction that believed he was no true Mandalorian. (they believe Mandalorian is an ethnicity...stupid I know but whatever)

So, while it's all well and good to hate George Lucas, the original reason for my hatred is unfounded and I apologize to everyone here.


----------

